

Mythbusting “HTML 5 Did Not Kill Flash” - Flash Player version 258.1 plausible? - dzdzdzzz
http://wahlers.com.br/claus/blog/mythbusting-html-5-did-not-kill-flash/

======
dzdzdzzz
HYPOTHETICALLY SPEAKING...

